# Ada 90-p



## twilothunder (Sep 18, 2005)

My first 90cm tank; it's been up an running for a little over 6 weeks.

Light: 36 inch Tek Light (156 Watts: 3 hrs-78 watts, 2.5 hrs-156 watts, 3 hrs-78 watts) 
Substrate: Aquasoil and Powersand
CO2: Pressurized (4-5 bps)
Ferts: Estimative Index

Thanks for looking


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

Very nice. I think more / closer pics would do better justice.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Your tank looks great! I like that slope on the right hand side.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Everything looks very healthy! It just seems a bit....messy with the stem plants. Maybe just a slight trim. Otherwise, it looks fantastic.


----------



## twilothunder (Sep 18, 2005)

donaldmboyer said:


> Everything looks very healthy! It just seems a bit....messy with the stem plants. Maybe just a slight trim. Otherwise, it looks fantastic.


Hi all, thanks for the comments!

The stems are definitely getting out of control; I trimmed them a couple weeks ago but they get big and bushy in no time. I plan to trim all but few stems of Aromatica and Stellata this weekend.

Here's a closer pic of the Aromatica, before it started growing out of the tank.

I'll try to take more (closer) pics tonight.


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

that's great, there is almost no area that is not covered with a plant.


----------



## twilothunder (Sep 18, 2005)

*ADA 90-P Update*

Trimed most of the aromatica and stellata; didn't keep any rotala. Pushed the wood back a bit to increase the amount of foreground as well -










A bit closer -










Hillstream Loach -


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

Your layout is very nice, but try to hide the inlet of the filter will be better....


----------



## twilothunder (Sep 18, 2005)

Blue_Dolphinvn said:


> Your layout is very nice, but try to hide the inlet of the filter will be better....


Thanks for the comment!

The MM should overtake the filter inlet in a couple weeks.

If not, a glass inflow from www.calaqualabs.com should do the trick


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

Very nice. I love the slope effect.


----------



## twilothunder (Sep 18, 2005)

*Update*

Hi all,

The tank has gone through a few changes. Here's the latest incarnation:










I recently replanted the blyxa in the left rear corner, so that should fill in within the next few weeks. I'll prob have to completely tear up the glosso by then because it usually takes over the whole tank within 10-12 weeks of planting.

I'd love to put a taller grass in the left rear corner but am not sure what. Maybe blyxa aubertii or vallisneria nana...

Comments and suggestions are greatly appreciated.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## pasd (Aug 26, 2007)

I like the new look of your tank, it looks much cleaner than before. Maybe, try some Eleocharis vivipara for the back left corner.


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

I like this tank but think it would benefit greatly from a few choice pieces of hardscape, such as manzanita wood.


----------



## twilothunder (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi all,

Thanks for the comments!

I just ordered some blyxa aubertii for the rear left corner and also a few more crypts to fill in the shaded area under the java fern/driftwood.

I used to have a lot more wood in there, but removed all but one piece so I could squeeze in more plants. 

I may try the manzanita wood and Eleocharis vivipara next time.

Thanks again!


----------



## lonepeace (May 1, 2007)

Looks great~~ Love how full that fern looks.


----------

